# Restaurant now charging a tip on Postmates



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I picked up a sushi order last night and they added a $3, 10% tip to the order. I asked if that was new and they said yes. This is the first time I have seen the restaurant receive something, they must have pushed back about taking Postmates orders. Anyone else see this on any food delivery. I know the lack of tips, among other things is a reason they hate taking orders, but it does increase their business sales.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes, there are quite a few restaurants in my area that add an automatic gratuity to Postmate orders. When I was a manager at a small restaurant most of the takeout didn’t tip. This is before app companies even existed in my market. We would get $100 takeout orders and no tip. I think with the restaurants it’s an influx of more takeout than usual. The bottom line is though...it is increasing their revenue which is good for the restaurant. It’s the staff that hates it more than the owners usually. If you’re not a Postmate partner they’re getting all the money from the sale.

I had a counter person tell me recently that a Postmate would slip her $5 here and there. After expenses and the time I put in I’m probably averaging like $15 an hour...$20 an hour on a super busy day. I can see if I was clearing $250 at dinner time... I could afford to tip out people helping me. It’s not like a conventional server job. Servers can make really good money in like four hours. They are in a better position to tip out the bussee and other positions that help them. Even though we make tips were are obviously not making Tips like that...I can’t afford to tip anybody out. I’m starting to get tired of the treatment because of my job lately. Some places always give me attitude and it’s getting old.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Postmates orders get last priority if several orders come in at once.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I like doing doordash because they partner with companies like saltgrass where we dont even have to use the debit card


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why should take out order be tipped? It's not like the waiters brought you water and took away the dirty plates? Call it like it is, a take-out service fee.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Why should take out order be tipped? It's not like the waiters brought you water and took away the dirty plates? Call it like it is, a take-out service fee.


Nailed it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I like doing doordash because they partner with companies like saltgrass where we dont even have to use the debit card


Then you would like Grubhub.Driver never have to place orders on Grubhub


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm San Francisco they are a few that have take out charge
One I'll leave nameless charges employee health care sureharge, take out charge,bag feefee a Postmates fee

I have to take a picture of the receipt so the first time I saw that
I was more shocked I got tipped


----------

